
Steve Jobs' Fallout With Google Described In New Book - KeepTalking
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/04/15/steve-jobs-google-in-the-plex_n_849694.html
======
michaelpinto
It's easy to forget now but when Apple and Google were close we were only a
few years out of the 90s which was dominated by Microsoft -- Apple was an
underdog and Google was the new kid on the block. The success of Apple with
the iPod and later the iPhone and Google owning the web gave those companies
domination of new markets that Microsoft couldn't conquer as they did in the
90s when they killed Netscape with IE.

